# Lector CD-rom de PC para usar sin la pc



## calesa (Abr 26, 2006)

Hola se me ha ocurrido usar uno de mis lectores CD-ROM de pc para usarlo sin encender la computador, solo que no tengo idea de como hacerlo y no se que formatos exactamente me reconocera y que voltaje me pedira para su alimentacion ademas de que trae un chingo de pines (creo que asi  se llaman) atras.   Agradeceria cualquier tipo  de ayuda...


----------



## naugul (Abr 26, 2006)

buenas, mira solo lee cd's de musica originales, cd-r y ,, dependiendo de la lectora, cd-rw... eso si,solo lo podes hacer con lectoras q en el frente tengan la entrada de auricular,el control de volumen y el segundo boton de play, al lado del q abre la bandeja.
la alimentacion es de 5v y 12v y 2masas, la forma más simple de hacer la conexion es mediante una fuente de computadora, la cual maneja esos voltajes y el conector ya esta hecho, ahora tambien podes hacerte tu propia fuente... pero seria complicartela, aunq quiza e interese mas la idea... perdi el link,pero hace medio año masomenos yo hice justamente esto, la información la saque mediante el google, hay todo un tutorial hecho en algun lado,asi q fijate, = cualquier pregunta q tengan hacela, pero si es sobre electronica con respecto a la fuente te recomendaria el foro de fuentes ya q no se casi nada del tema... 
suerte!!!!!!!


----------



## sebastian pedro daud (May 9, 2006)

hay una forma que yo utilizo para instalar una lectora de cd es con una bateria de 12v y 2 reguladores de 12v y de 5v los reguladores  funcionan con el positivo el regulador transistor tiene tres patas la del medio es el negativo y la que vas a utilizar para regular son las dos de las esquinas en una entra el positivo y sale regulado o trasformado segun el regulador.


----------



## MoRoCHio (Sep 17, 2006)

Hace pco un amigo me explico esto, te paso los materiales.

1-fuente atx
2-lectora
3-parlantes
4-cablecito

1-la fuente tiene 20 pines de salidas, puentea el 4 con el 7, con el cablecito. seria puentear el cable verde con el negro.
2-conecta la fuente a la lectora, solo lo alimentas.
3-conectas los parlantes a la salida de audio de la lectora, para poder escuchar.
4-conectas la alimentacion de los parlantes, un transformadorr. depende el tipo de parlantes.
5-alimenta con la fuente atx a la lectora y listo.

Espero ke te salga, saludos.

PD: podes alimentar los parlantes mediante la fuente atx pero tenes ke tener un conector especial que una la ficha de alimentacion del parlante y la ficha de alimentacion de la fuente (negro y amarillo - masa y 5 volts, el de 12 volts no !!).


----------



## Sebascba (Oct 4, 2006)

Lo malo de utilizar la lectora de cd es que tiene mucho ruido, yo la usaba con un amplificador de 10w+10w y reproducia mucho ruido.


----------



## chabalin (May 18, 2008)

hola 
vos de sis que hace mucho ruido . Yo me arme dos patencia con los tda 1562 y le queria conectar una lectora de cd vos decis que me combiene


----------



## Ligator (Nov 3, 2010)

Yo lo he hecho, mis lectores tienen salida para audífonos en frente y le conecto las bocinas de la compu. 
A ese nivel se oye muy bien, nada diferente que si lo reproduciera con el Windows media. 
Si tu lector de CD no tiene esa salida en frente, entonces puedes conectarla atrás en la salida de audio analógico (en realidad es lo mismo).
Uno de mis lectores no tiene el botón de play, pero en los pines de atrás puenteo con un jumper unos pines que señalan como TEST.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 3, 2010)

Algo mas elaborado con un PIC y un LCD, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola Ligator podrias poner una foto de los pines que puenteas pues yo tengo una lectora que aun funciona pero no tiene el boton de play ni la salida de audifonos y quisiera usarla para reproducir CD saludos y gracias por tu atencion


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2010)

Con algunas pequeñisimas modificaciones se puede aplicar para DVD, siempre hablando de unidades ide


----------



## leonardisimo (Nov 9, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Con algunas pequeñisimas modificaciones se puede aplicar para DVD, siempre hablando de unidades ide



nos podrias explicar un poco mas? gracias...


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 10, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Con algunas pequeñisimas modificaciones se puede aplicar para DVD, siempre hablando de unidades ide



Si, pero para reproducir AUDIO grabado en DVD no video en DVD , chauuuuuuu


----------



## pandacba (Nov 10, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> Si, pero para reproducir AUDIO grabado en DVD no video en DVD , chauuuuuuu



Perdon? quien menciono Video? estamos hablando de Audio y me referi si lees bien al projecto para leer MP3, sobre eso me referi que con unas pequeñas modificaciones se puede leer un DVD, es decir leer MP3 de un DVD, en ningún momento hice referencia a video asi que no entiendo

Tenia el projecto, ya que la forma para hacerlo arrancar detener, y la lectura son las mismas, tano en un CD, como en un DVD, lo que cambia es la detección de CD-DVD, con porque las capacidades son diferentes, pero los comandos son los mismos como dige en unidades IDE ATAPI(esto viene por ATA Paralelo y SATA por Seria ATA)


----------



## sonymax (Ene 21, 2013)

Por favor, fdesergio, me podrías ayudar con este proyecto. CONTROL DE UNIDAD DE CDROM-PIC. Osea, quiero hacerlo y necesito mas detalles, PCB, posición de los componentes... Por favor, me interesa mucho este proyecto. Te lo estaré agradeciendo mucho!


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 21, 2013)

Pues hasta donde recuerdo no habia PCB, pero estan los esquematicos y .hex para hacerlo, a trabajarrrrrrrrrr, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Jul 19, 2013)

Buenas, anduve leyendo un poco y vi algo de que se tendría que usar un amplificador, por casualidad un TDA2822M serviría? 
Leí también que la lectora tiraría mucho ruido.. como arreglo eso? 

Muchas gracias.
Lucio Barbieri


----------



## oscar2019 (Feb 11, 2019)

Ligator dijo:


> Yo lo he hecho, mis lectores tienen salida para audífonos en frente y le conecto las bocinas de la compu.
> A ese nivel se oye muy bien, nada diferente que si lo reproduciera con el Windows media.
> Si tu lector de CD no tiene esa salida en frente, entonces puedes conectarla atrás en la salida de audio analógico (en realidad es lo mismo).
> Uno de mis lectores no tiene el botón de play, pero en los pines de atrás puenteo con un jumper unos pines que señalan como TEST.


Estoy intentando hacerlo, pero Cuales son los pines??


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 11, 2019)

*Mira el conector, este lo trae por la parte de atrás*







*Esta es la adaptación de una fuente de poder para usarlo:*





*Pero solo funciona con las unidades que tengan Boton de Play en estos componentes:*






Personalmente lo hice y tiene muchas ventajas:

Reciclaje
Suena Bien, no hay Ruido de ningún tipo, como Interferencia ni nada. 
Los componentes son fáciles de conseguir
Los botones de Play Pause y Adelantar, siempre los traen en la placa, aunque no físicamente

Algunas unidades aunque no tengan Boton de play o de adelantar en frente, lo traen ya predispuesto en las placas, como son genéricas la mayoría de ellas, solo basta con destapar la unidad y revisar la PCB frontal y ver si trae algunos agujeros para colocar los botones pulsadores. quizá aunque los tengan no funcionen porque les faltan unas resistencias SMD de 100 ohmios para que funcionen, sería de observar las pistas y ver si hace falta poner de ellas para que el circuito con el pulsador funcione.


----------



## oscar2019 (Feb 11, 2019)

Gracias!!, Ya lo logré, al destaparlo hay unos puntos de soldadura al lado del botón ejec, al puentearlos indistintamente primero se pone play y luego va saltando tracks del disco hacia adelante. ¿¿¿Solo lee CD de audio?? intenté CD-MP3 pero no lee... ¿?


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 11, 2019)

Exacto, eso mismo hice hace muchos años... Cuando empezaba a desarmar cosas por mi cuenta, ajajajajajja. Te lo dije, traen los agujeros ocultos porque son producidos en masa y depende de la empresa que los distribuya, vienen a veces con botones.

No, Solo podrás leer CDA, el formato crudo, no sé si es WAV, porque no me he dado a la tarea de investigar, pero te lo aseguro, solo leerás el formato CD-A que reproducen todos los equipos de sonido convencionales. Para MP3, se requiere de un decodificador Digital que tenga esa libreria y una licencia para poder hacerlo (no me preguntes, mejor investiga)

Te sugiero pongas algunas fotos... sería bueno para los que también tengan dudas...



oscar2019 dijo:


> Gracias!!, Ya lo logré, al destaparlo hay unos puntos de soldadura al lado del botón ejec, al puentearlos indistintamente primero se pone play y luego va saltando tracks del disco hacia adelante. ¿¿¿Solo lee CD de audio?? intenté CD-MP3 pero no lee... ¿?


----------

